
Show HN: Podcast Discovery – find developer podcasts you are interested in - timojo
http://www.podcastdiscovery.net
======
timojo
Podcast Discovery is an alternative mechanism for finding developer podcasts
and podcast episodes that you are interested in. Instead of going the
subscription route, users can simply search for a topic, podcaster, keyword,
technology or guest they are interested in and discover new podcasts and
episodes in a clean, simple UI. There are hundreds of developer podcasts and
thousands of episodes indexed by the site so chances are that in addition to
finding what you are looking for, you'll also discover something new.

Podcast Discovery is still in beta so fixes and other features such as better
playback controls and a content based recommendation engine are in the works.

------
charlieegan3
Might be interesting to have a clearer separation between episodes and
podcasts. As well as this, some kind of related / similar podcast feature
would be cool - if harder to get data for.

Also, you might want to remove 'get' from your tags. It'd normally be
considered a stop word.

~~~
timojo
Thanks for the feedback!!! I'm working on the recommendation feature, i just
wanted to get an MVP out there first.

Thanks for pointing out the 'get', I'll have that removed soon.

As for the clearer separation between episodes and podcasts are you talking
about in search results or the podcast page? I thought about doing so for
search results but I ended up mixing the two because I thought it would help
with the discoverability story of app. The idea is that you can perform a
search and find both podcasts and episodes in one list and not have to
navigate to another tab or area of the site.

